# Pregnancy on Board



## TSOJOURNER

My husband and I want to liveaboard a 30'' - 38'' sailboat but we are also hoping to start our family, too. We look forward to raising our children on board, but what I want to know is what I have to look forward to, being pregnant on a boat. We will most likely be in a slip or at anchor in familiar waters. Anyone had this experience and have any advice?


----------



## starcresttoo

my own opinion is that even the slight gentle rocking and rolling motion even at a marina might trigger premature contractions.My suggestion would be to consult obgyn professonals.Even if eveything was successful,the damp marine environment might not be healthy for newborns.I think the whole thing would be physically challenging with all sorts of problems,and I see a future 30-38 foot salboat for sale.


----------



## msl

Dave and Jaja Martin have written several articles and books about their livaboard adventures. They have three children, all born during their world cruising aboard a 25 foot Cal and later a 33 foot steel hulled cruiser.


----------



## sailormomma

I have gone through 2 pregnancies while living aboard. We stayed in our slip most of the time with the 1st one because I was so nervous and had such horrible morning sickness, I couldn''t imagine going sailing. I didn''t have any problems and the doctors were never worried about me living aboard. We had a very healthy little boy. During the 2nd pregnancy we went cruising for a little over a month. I still had the morning sickness, but I dealt with it. Our little girl was as healthy as could be as well. The only thing that was any problem was the 8 1/2 months of morning sickness for both pregnancies and I think that was hereditary. Please email me if you have any other questions. It''s a wonderful life. My kids love being onboard.

Angela

P.S. My kids have been extremely healthy. They actually got more colds/ear infections when we moved off for a year to do work on the boat.


----------



## seame

Hi,
I was pregnant and had both of my children on board. The first I made the crossing from Hawaii to Seattle at 7 months pregnant. I don''t recommend that. Wow! It is amazing how much you use your stomach while sailing. My second I was in a berth most of the time, though we did some small trips. 

There is no reason why you can''t be pregnant and raise your children at sea. After 20 years of sailing both of our kids are now in college and better people for having lived at sea. 

Follow your heart and trust in yourself. You will be fine.

seame


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thank you for all the positive response. Even starcresttoo''s; those are all things that I have considered as drawbacks. I don''t think we could bring ourselves to sell our boat, even if the live-aboard pregnancy didn''t work.

We are packing up our landlocked lives and getting a slip in San Diego. We have family there with welcome homes incase things get to be too much for me during the not-so-distant pregnancy. Personally, I can''t think of a more relaxing place for mother-to-be, baby and all than a quiet cove off Catalina, rocking, periodically reading to my belly, hearing the water slap against the side. 
We have our dream of cruising, homeschooling and more ahead of us, and I can''t wait to get started.

Thank you all again.
Heather


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*I am Curious!!!*

This was a great thread. I would love to hear from the women who talked about having children on board and where they are today.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Heath & Nick,

We have been there. Chase was on the boat 5 days after birth, we lived aboard soon thereafter, and I can tell you that it made many positive memories (and some not so positive ones... but that is life in general). 

We had boats before kids, and after. We are moving back to FL soon in our newest boat and will very likely live aboard again (now with 2 kiddos). Go for it. Make it work. But let me warn you, it is very very different with the boys on board versus just a couple of furry children. Kids require space and things adults don't: Lying around the floor and playing cars, formula, baby food, diapers (OH LORD, THE DIAPERS>>> WHEW!!), etc. 

I know there are going to be many people (and a lot of good advice) about how to avoid many of those things... but keep in mind that everyone is different. I think the hardest thing to get used to living on a boat with kids is the lack of private space. We set out certain boundaries for the boys(their own personal space) and for ourselves (Don't bother Daddy, he's in his chair). 

This will be a very contentious subject, but I will throw out an opinion that many people on this forum may dissagree with (and you may too): Buy a big, fat, production cruiser that is basically a floating condo (yes, I am prepared for everyone to point out the fallacies of this, and I know them very well, but it is still my OPINION). There is nothing wrong with them, as long as your basic destination is not more than a few days from land. They are comfortable. They are less expensive than the typically same size Bwater thoroughbred that is better built (yes better built), but the dreams of distant shores and remote destinations with no access to a Pedi or any real medical care should not be taken lightly. For us at least, our kids made several visits to the hospital.

I have noticed there are many people out there with more kiddo-blue-water experience than what we have and may have many differing opinions; I happily open the forum to them. I am not the expert. But I will say, some of the best memories and pictures of our lives have been (and still are) surrounded by water. Cruisers with kids have to work harder at it, but you can do it and it is worth it. 

If you have some specific questions, drop me a VM and I will throw it off to my wife. She had some motion sickness with our second, not our first. However, I think once your body gets used to the movement, the only motion sickness you will get is when you step on Terra Firma. That sounds like a joke, but I am not kidding. Once your body gets used to the movement, it has a problem when it stops.

- CD

PS I would wager that your kids will be healthier any month on the boat than ANY day in a daycare.


----------



## sailingdog

Yes, some people do get seasick after getting off of a boat, after a long time aboard. The human body is amazing at adapting to various conditions, and compensating for them.


----------



## nnelson1

We just experienced this after just a short time on our boat this weekend!

After a couple of days of being at sea, when we were back on land, I kept asking my wife, "Do you feel like we're still moving?"

She rolled her eyes and said, "Oh, yeah.... I thought it was just me."

Weird.


----------



## Cruisingdad

It really is the wierdest thing... especially after a long storm. My wife and I call it, (while standing on dry land) "The boat is moving."


----------



## hellosailor

Heather, I don't know if you are susceptible to sea sickness but you might want to know there is an electronic device called a "relief band" which is dispensed (by RX, fully approved) for morning sickness--and, in a different version with replaceable batteries and a different strap, sold for sea sickness. If you've got medical coverage by all means let them Rx it for you. If not, shop around. It looks like a plastic wrist watch and works by tickling the ne-quon points inside your wrist. Fairly effective, no drugs, approved and tested as safe during pregnancy and effective for morning sickness.
On the low setting, it feels like something tickling your wrist. On the highest setting...frankly it feels more like something chewing at your wrist. But in my experience, it works pretty well, and I'd rather be distracted by something chewing at my wrist than be seasick.<G>

I think the marine environment will overall be healthier than many urban settings, for air quality, etc. People in the west tend to think of babies as terribly frail...but in reality, we're all designed to deal with hot and cold and damp and sun far more robustly than some of the nervous nanny trade would admit. The only special concerns I would have are "babyproofing" the boat, i.e. securing any solvents, paint locker, etc. and making sure the baby can't toddle OFF the boat. A quarterberth and gentle rocking should make one very very happy baby!


----------



## Cruisingdad

Hello & Heather,

I would strongly suggest talking to your OBYGYN before putting on that band. There are things that might sound simple but can induce preterm labor (women cannot have certain pressure point on their feet or back). I do NOT know if that band would do it. But I would sure check first. Hello may be right and it may be fine, just check first.

I would also be surprised if your doc scripts a lot of sea sick meds. Can you go on the patch pregnant?? Don't know. You can try ginger and ginger cookies. They are (for me at least) the least effective but least invasive.

Sea sickness usually goes away after a while. Just get on a boat and see.

The nice things about sailboats in general is that (in general) they are pretty infant proof. My biggest concern is when they get older and want to play with those pretty little switches on the electrical board.


----------



## hellosailor

"But I would sure check first. Hello may be right and it may be fine, just check first."
What, spend a hundred bucks for a consult with an MD to get information that is PUBLICLY AND FREELY available?
The package insert, and the FDA web site, and all the other web tools, can confirm the devices are FDA APPROVED and have NO KNOWN CONTRA-INDICATIONS. Yes, sometimes it is that simple. 
Asking an OBG about this would be like asking him if it would be safe to wear sunglasses while pregnant. Cautious, yes, but a waste of his time--assuming he knows about the device. If he doesn't, he's going to say "Don't use anything..." because like all American MD's, he's scared *less of malpractice suits. It's a rare rare doc who will actually say "I don't know" if he doesn't.

Some things, like medical safety issues, are best RESEARCHED first hand. Asking one doc for his opinion, is just going to get one opinion that much more removed from the sources.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*On another note...*

I have a VERY pregnant girl friend who comes to my boat about once a week and absolutely loves it. And she is big as a house about now. She loves the motion of the boat, the clean salty air, and the great breeze.

We often just sit in the shade and talk - or go take a walk by the shore. Very relaxing and I (never having had a child) get to quiz her about all the quirks of pregnancy.

Just find a pal with a boat and try it, you may be happily surprised. If you like it a lot before you get pregnant, I don't see a major downside if you plan ahead.

Best wishes!


----------



## Cruisingdad

SHe will be going to her ObyGYn anyways.

Incidentally, back massages have no known side effects... unless you press certain pressure points and they can cause preterm.

There are no dumb questions, except the questions not asked. That is what you pay them for. Incidentally, you are absolutely right that in my opinion (too) they will say 'no' unless they are certain it is a 'yes'. 

You can also call the manufacturer. Still, what are the odds they have run a clinical trial on pregnant women to see if their product induces labor? Pretty unlikely. 

Caution is all I am saying. Ask the questions. And if you have a OB that does not like you asking them lots of questions, find another.

Again, these are just my opinions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am so excited my other half found this board for me too. Heather, I am in the same situation. We would really like to start a family sailing too, but besides what I have read from JaJa Martin, nothing else is around. I have been around my sister a lot since she has had her baby 4months ago, so I know the ins and outs of taking care of a baby, but I do have more questions. We are in the process of finding a Liberty-45footer.


----------



## Sasha_V

I mostly get that sensation when looking at a computer moniter or TV screen..sometimes for days after a passage.

On topic, my wife was 8 months and three weeks pregnant and still happily sailing. No harm, and the bestest baby boy in the universe as a result. Now nine moths old.

Sasha


----------



## hellosailor

Ah, CD?
"You can also call the manufacturer. Still, what are the odds they have run a clinical trial on pregnant women to see if their product induces labor? Pretty unlikely. "
When they've got an FDA approval for the specific use of the device--yes, that usually does mean there have been clinical trials before the approval can be issued. The device is PRESCRIBED the same way that drugs are, and medically reimbursed by insurers, for the specific purpose. The only difference between the device sold to the public and the one sold by Rx, was that the "rx" model had a velcro fast band, and no provision to replace the (hundred-hour) battery. It was tweaked as a "easy to use, throw it away" device rather than one for outdoor sports.

Not that the FDA doesn't make mistakes, but this is old technology by now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Pregnancy On Board*

I have 2 sons. They both have been raised aboard sailboats. My first pregnancy was on land but we moved aboard when our son was 6weeks old. Sailed all over Hawaii with him starting at the age of 3 months.
He had his own bunk with a leeboard and netting . Never fell over board. 
We first lived anchored out for 6 months and then had a slip for our 35 ft boat. My second pregnancy was aboard a Cal 2-27. I sailed and pulled up anchor and was never ill. I guess I was lucky. The Cal 2-27 was moored in Washingto State. We then purchased a Folkes 39 and the 4 of use were very happy. We had a nice plastic tub for bathing our baby and the head was huge and had a great shower. We had a clip on high chair that did not take up much room at the galley table. My younger child starting walking as we sailed under the Tacoma Narrows bridge. Great way to remember a developmental milestone. I was lucky we were all healthy and strong. The kids developed wonderful sense of balance, the love of nature and a sense of a community in the marinas we lived it. My sons (now older) and on their own thank me for raising them aboard. I think the biggest drawback is the laundry on board. But otherwise you become a very closeknit family. It is not for everyone . You need to base your decisions on what is safe and healthy for you. 
Fair winds
J


----------



## SaraTheSlayer

*No medical reason not to*

There's no medical reason not to - just comfort. And make sure all your vaccines are up to date first...tetanus, MMR, etc.


----------

